# Help to create a great OS



## a-farahmand (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi to everyone,

I want to develop a BSD kernel to build a great OS. And I'm researching about versions of it (NetBSD, FreeBSD or PC-BSD and ...). Now I want consultation of you to select an option. Please tell me complete details.

Thanks for your help.
Best regards.


----------



## vermaden (Jun 30, 2011)

Choose FreeBSD, it's best of the best, I'm telling ya, SRSLY ;p


----------



## randux (Jun 30, 2011)

What's wrong with the BSD OS that already exists?


----------



## a-farahmand (Jun 30, 2011)

randux said:
			
		

> What's wrong with the BSD OS that already exists?



Oh. Don't say this. BSD don't have any wrong [Best and any OS can't be same it. Really] but, in my country, people just work with Windows and they know Linux OS. I want to define BSD kernel (FreeBSD) as best OS and most powerful for working with anything. I want to develop it for some base (Desktop, Server "With much config", and for developer).

Thanks for your replying.


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 30, 2011)

So you think it can't be used for desktop/server etc right now? (I don't understand what do your really want to do)


----------



## vermaden (Jun 30, 2011)

@a-farahmand

Have You heard about ArabBSD project?
https://sites.google.com/site/arabbsd/


----------



## Beastie (Jun 30, 2011)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Have You heard about ArabBSD project?


a-farahmand is Iranian. Arabs are a 2-3% minority in Iran and they live mainly on the other side of where he lives. 




			
				a-farahmand said:
			
		

> i want to develop it for some base (Desktop,Server "With much config", and for developer).


Maybe you're looking for PC-BSD, which is based on FreeBSD and can install either a) a graphical KDE interface that runs on top of FreeBSD or b) vanilla FreeBSD.


----------



## vermaden (Jul 1, 2011)

Beastie said:
			
		

> a-farahmand is Iranian. Arabs are a 2-3% minority in Iran and they live mainly on the other side of where he lives.



Pity, so he would have to wait for IranBSD ;p


----------



## a-farahmand (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks all,

Yes, I want to develop it until it's an environment such as Windows/PC BSD (so easy to use for every one (on the desktop)). And as you said, I want to develop it to make IranBSD!

Indeed, I want to customize the bootloader, installation, merge version & platforms (amd64, i386, ia64 and etc.) in one pack, manage packaging and customize environment. I think these options are enough.

And what's the better/best? (GNOME, KDE, Plasma Desktop, Xfce, LXDE)


----------



## Elwood (Jul 1, 2011)

Sorry, but there is no best/better Windowmanager. Some People like KDE, some Gnome, some Xfce... I like Coffee (not tea)


----------



## a-farahmand (Jul 1, 2011)

Elwood said:
			
		

> Sorry, but there is no best/better Windowmanager. Some People like KDE, some Gnome, some Xfce... I like Coffee (not tea)


Yes, and I must select some of them.
Thanks.
Best regards.


----------

